# Georgies deffinate new cage



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello me and mum got back a while ago, we got the cage and might i ad it is rather big, not sure about 4 rats fitting in there but it deff is big enough for georgie and a friend, at the moment hes investigating it but should soon be having fun lol

anyway here are some pics of the official cage hope u all like, i know its not in the bed look but ill add more things to it.



















and heres georgie just sayin hi :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

it's really nice, i wouldnt cram 4 in it but maybe 2, are you gonna put more toy and hammocks in? if you are we need pics


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

yup course i am, we got the cage middle of the night from some1 so there wasnt any shops open but trust me BOY am i gona spoil my boy rotten, he absolutely loooves it leaping from one end to the other its quite funny to watch...

but yeh im deffinatly getting another boy not quite sure yet though but it shouldnt be too long.
oh and also mums gona make a hammock for him also as she quite the star at nitting lol. he will get loads of things to keep him happy just cant wait till its finished really lol


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

kimmeh_121 said:


> but yeh im deffinatly getting another boy not quite sure WHEN yet though but it shouldnt be too longl


sorry typo


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks good. Georgie's a cutie too. I'm partial to siamese. :wink:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

aww i think there lovely although he is an albino siamese apparently there praticly blind...so iv been told anyway


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Is that aspen bedding? I can never tell lol.

That's a cute cage. Wish they had those in the US.


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

its saw dust...animal sawdust of course, hmph im not sure what bedding would be best,,,at the moment iv been so busy with trying to find a cage and a friend for him iv just been using that stuff apparently its fine for rats so thats why i use it..


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Sawdust is too dusty with rats and usually made of pine so I would replace that as soon as you can. You could use towels or fleece in the mean time.

Just because it's sold for animals doesn't mean it's good for animals unfortunately. Many businesses are just out to sell things cheap that people will buy marketing them for animals when in fact they are bad for animals. Something you always have to watch out for sadly enough ):

The thing with rats that is different with other animals is their delicate lungs. Phenols and dust irritate their lungs causing respiratory infections which can endanger the rats lives if left untreated. This is mostly preventable by giving them bedding that won't irritate the lungs and keeping their cage clean 

So if you used fleece fabric, towels, yesterday news, carefresh or aspen shavings he would benefit greatly from it and it would help prevent him from getting a respiratory tract infection so young!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

aaaaaaaah well ill change that asap then thanks for the info Poppyseed.

I was actually thinking of putting a towel or fleece down for him but wanted to get him litter trained as all of my rabbits are litter trained they learnt it within a day, rats do litter train though right lol sorry bad memory occuring at the moment lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

it's true, i used shavings for my guinea pig and it was really dusty, and my parents are always saying that rats aren't sensitive to stuff because they live in sewers, it's annoying :roll:


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 8, 2007)

awwww im glad my family isnt like that we totally LOVE animals, at the moment we have 2 dogs 2 cats,fish 2 birds,3 rabbits god knows what else we will bring, but yeh im deffo going to change his bedding asap then


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice! I just now realized you live in the UK because of the type of cage you bought; it's not something I recognize from here in the states. 

Anyways, you don't really need any sort of bedding on those shelves. They're solid plastic right? Just wipe them down when you clean the cage and save yourself some mess (unless you put fleece in your cage, in which case you could cover those shelves with fleece just for the fun of it). 

Yes, rats can be litter trained. My girl uses the litterbox 97% of the time. Some rats always use it for both poop and pee, others never get it or will only do one or the other in the box. Boys will be harder to train on average than girls because they will most likely want to mark their territories. You train them basically the same way you do with rabbits, just pick up the raisins (poops) and put them where you want them to put more.
Also, sometimes people have found it easier to train them after they have switched to fleece, with something such as yesterdays news/carefresh/aspen in the box.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my girls also use theirs, i didn't find ONE poop elsewhere cage cleaning on the weekend, they just step in it a track it around, they dont usually pee anywhere else either, but they sleep in the top corner and are sometimes too lazy to go down to the box so stretch out and pee there, or over the side, sometimes they get half way and they're like "who cares?!" and just go then fall back asleep :roll:

plus i didnt even work at training them, just put a few poops in the box after cage cleaning, i guess they just like that corner, i got lucky


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

im very fond of this cage, its like the jenny rat cage [if its not the jenny rat cage?]

Theres a bigger one i want with 4 shelves and its wider.

Great cage but its screaming out for a cosy hammock!.


----------

